# Hello from Georgia!



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

How goes it fellas?

Got my first bow yesterday, Hoyt Vectrix. I have hunted nearly all my life but never really got into Bow Hunting. Can't wait to learn and see what this is all about - I am enjoying everything so far.

Looking forward to the board!


----------



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

Being new to the sport - I am looking for the best forum here to ask for practical tips to increase my effectiveness and consistency. Which specific forum would be best for that? Thanks


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Georgian


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT...I am sure you will enjoy the Hoyt...great choice.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* TDBone. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

*welcome*

Its addicting stick & string.The first animal will be the best to shoot.Its like a natural high and blood pressure goes up .BE ware addicting and addicting.
I still remember my first whitetail deer shoot with a recurve when i was 13 yrs old.Wont forget it .Smile a mile high.

Post pic of your first kill .no matter what it is

Enjoy you adventure and have fun

Have Blessed Day.
Steve r


----------



## JDKB-1 (May 24, 2008)

*Hi TDBone!*

How are you doing? 
I'm brand new to AT and hope to get some valuable info from some of the other archers or bowhunters. Look forward to chatting with you fromtime to time. 

Later, JD..


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to AT my Southern chum.



:darkbeer:


----------



## TDBone (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies! 

Should be good times!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to at


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:teeth:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

